

Apple COO Tim Cook on Android, Verizon, and more - solipsist
http://www.macworld.com/article/157247/2011/01/cook.html

======
brudgers
Original: [http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/01/coo-
ti...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/01/coo-tim-cook-
opens-up-about-all-things-apple/69754/)

> _"Well, you know, that’s all part of the magic of Apple. And I don’t want to
> let anybody know our magic, because I don’t want anybody copying it."_

That's the difference between Jobs running Apple and Cook running Apple in a
nutshell. The perception has been that other companies cannot copy Apple
because Jobs' skill set is unique. But under Cook the possibility of being
copied seems more likely.

And the article bears it out. Cook is a logistics guy and the interview is
full of facts and numbers and accomplishments. It's Wall Street speak. There's
nothing visionary in it. There's nothing about design or aesthetics. Nothing
about revolution. When it talks about the future, it's only in terms of
increasing market share in commodity markets.

